# Gas cans



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Oh how i miss the days of the old style gas cans. My current cans are infuriating. What are you guys using?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Jerry can and a funnel.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/Surecan-Venting-Gasoline-Container-Rotating/dp/B098839WQP/ref=sr_1_1?crid=2WUYPTMC2FE4A&keywords=surecan&qid=1650064272&sprefix=surecan%2Caps%2C72&sr=8-1&th=1

I've been eyeing this for quite a while. maybe i'll get one for fathers day this year.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/EZ-Pour-Gas-Can-Replacement-Spout/dp/B06WRRXG1X/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?crid=2HW7346IK4AMY&keywords=water+tank+replacement+nozzle&qid=1650067830&sprefix=water+tank+replacement+nozzle%2Caps%2C372&sr=8-3


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000W9JN4S/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FuelWorx

They have a vent for fast pouring (5gal in 60sec) and the safety feature on the pour spout is easy to defeat.

They are also stackable.


----------



## Justin9314 (Jan 22, 2020)

Check out surecan. I've been pretty happy with them, they pour fairly fast but best thing is they don't spill or leak all over the equipment.

You can likely find them cheaper than amazing but just for reference:

Surecan 5 Gallon Self Venting Gasoline Fuel Can Container with 180 Degree Rotating Nozzle, Thumb Trigger Flow Control, & Child Safe Fill Cap, Red https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B098839WQP/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_1R9ZTGYQ6PAEAHY3NXT3


----------



## eric1104 (Oct 13, 2020)

I prefer the Surecan for 5 gallon size (I use two for my mower) and the No-Spill for anything 2.5 gal or smaller.


----------



## RentalLawn (Jan 4, 2022)

I use a VP Racing 5-gallon jug for my main storage and then portion it out to a 1-gallon metal Justrite can to make it easier filling up the small engines. No silly CARB valves or kid tested, nanny state approved "spill-it-all" spouts here!

Here's a spout kit for bringing you gas can back to the prior century:

https://www.amazon.com/EZ-POUR-4005...utomotive&sprefix=gas+can+spout,aps,89&sr=1-8


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Another thread...


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm a fan of the SureCan's and have a 5 Gallon for the mower's and a 2 Gallon for my Stihl equipment with a mix in it. The Surecan's just feel like quality in your hand and seem like they will last quite a long time.

I will say there are many many options out there to fix this problem that the Government created.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

@Mightyquinn Is fuel delivery pretty fast out of the Surecan? I often gas my boat with 4 gallons or so from a conventional gas can. I have to hold the can in an awkward position, so fast delivery would be nice.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Monocot Master said:


> @Mightyquinn Is fuel delivery pretty fast out of the Surecan? I often gas my boat with 4 gallons or so from a conventional gas can. I have to hold the can at in an awkward position, so fast delivery would be nice.


I haven't tested it but it does come out pretty quick if you hold the handle down all the way. It's not slow by any means if that helps any.


----------



## kwoody51 (10 mo ago)

Here the real deal…. https://www.scepter.com/products/military-products/military-fuel-water-containers/military-fuel-container/5-gallon-20-litre-military-fuel-container-05552/

If you have any friends in Canada have them buy at princess auto and ship to you.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

kwoody51 said:


> Here the real deal…. https://www.scepter.com/products/military-products/military-fuel-water-containers/military-fuel-container/5-gallon-20-litre-military-fuel-container-05552/
> 
> If you have any friends in Canada have them buy at princess auto and ship to you.


I can get those a dime a dozen at work. They are all over the place. . They only come in tan though.


----------



## kwoody51 (10 mo ago)

Mightyquinn said:


> kwoody51 said:
> 
> 
> > Here the real deal…. https://www.scepter.com/products/military-products/military-fuel-water-containers/military-fuel-container/5-gallon-20-litre-military-fuel-container-05552/
> ...


Yeah that's one place to get them . Just have to switch out the gasket for using with gas.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

I scout Craigslist for Jerry cans. 
I'll use the spout or sometimes a funnel.

I only have one modern plastic 1 gal can for my weed eater fuel/oil mix.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

kwoody51 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > kwoody51 said:
> ...


I don't think you need to switch out the gaskets as we use them for both Diesel(JP-8) and Gas. The only down side to them is you need to have a fuel spout or as we call it a Donkey D***. LOL!!!


----------



## Hotcarl (Sep 20, 2021)

I have been using Eagle for the past 6 years. It's not plastic so it doesn't crack or rot, no tricky squeeze safety levers.

Similar to this

https://www.amazon.com/Eagle-UI-50-FS-Galvanized-Gasoline-Capacity/dp/B00004Y75M/ref=asc_df_B00004Y75M?tag=bngsmtphsnus-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=80608063550936&hvnetw=s&hvqmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=m&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584207590306825&psc=1


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Jay20nj said:


> Oh how i miss the days of the old style gas cans. My current cans are infuriating. What are you guys using?


How about a "modern" design that doesn't infuriate and is an actual improvement over 20th century cans? :nod:

I'm still a fan of the No-Spill brand cans. I've been using these things since 2008ish. Easy to find, affordable, durable plastic cans, great for filling small equipment. Add a vent and they pour even faster. I've had mine for years now. Long enough to lose one even. :lol: I still have my 3 original cans I bought, less that one. 

My gripes? Eh, don't lose the o-ring that sometimes falls out of the cap. They are a little slow for filling 5 gal+ tanks, (fix by adding a vent) but I can fill a handheld blower/trimmer with a 5 gallon can. Not that that's 100% necessary for home use. Speaking of beyond home use, these will sit on a tailgate/trailer upright on the face of the can and you can use them like a water cooler to rapidly refuel small equipment. If you haul these in an enclosed vehicle (ie: not a pickup), I recommend picking up  the "DOT Cap" as it makes them pretty much spill proof in the event they fall over during transport and keeps any smelly vapors in the can. The flex-spout makes them much "better" for filling something like a car, but not really ideal unless you've added a vent. I don't fill cars from Jerry cans much so no biggie for me.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is a picture of my 5 gallon FuelWorx in action.

Like other cans with EPA features it has a trigger that must be depressed to dispense the fuel, but it is placed in such a way that you can just rest it against the filler neck opening instead of holding it down the whole time. That button has (had) a child safety lock on it, but they designed it so that you can accidentally break it off with a pair of pliers.

Then at the top it has a spring loaded vent button in the vicinity of where you would find the vent on a gas can in the old days. You press it to get the party started. They say it will dispense 5gal in 60 seconds. I was going to time it today, but I forgot exactly how much diesel I had in it. I think it will hold more like 5.8 gallons if you fill it all the way to the top.

I still use a 2.5 gallon No Spill Jill for things like topping off blowers and trimmers, but for larger jobs the FuelWorx is hard to beat for transferring gallons of fuel in short order.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> Here is a picture of my 5 gallon FuelWorx in action.
> 
> … so that you can accidentally break it off with a pair of pliers. ...




:lol:


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Hotcarl said:


> I have been using Eagle for the past 6 years. It's not plastic so it doesn't crack or rot, no tricky squeeze safety levers.


I switched to Eagle. Got sick of the plastic cans. I can see that it's not for everybody. Wife and son had trouble with it when I was away.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

ionicatoms said:


> Hotcarl said:
> 
> 
> > I have been using Eagle for the past 6 years. It's not plastic so it doesn't crack or rot, no tricky squeeze safety levers.
> ...


As good and durable as the Eagle's are, they certainly aren't as intuitive to use as some of the better consumer cans. Really, plastic is the way to go, just not the paper thin, cheap, crappy kind. I don't blame y'all for hatin' on those.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

It was a splurge but I bought a Justrite Accuflow gas can in 2020 for $60...checked Amazon and they are $120 now...yikes. But seriously, my kids will be passing this down to their kids before it breaks down...


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Justrite with built in nozzle

I have a 2.5 for mix
5 gal for gas
5 gal for diesel


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I have a few old eagle gas cans but id believe the new ones would also be amazing with a valve stem mod.

https://www.amazon.com/Eagle-UI-25-FS-Safety-Flammables-Capacity/dp/B0094D7RSM/ref=sr_1_6?keywords=eagle+gas+can&qid=1650426925&sr=8-6


----------



## itslogz (Apr 21, 2021)

I like my simple VP racing fuel jugs for regular gas, and for my mixed gas I love my 2.5 gal Justrite safety can


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

JerseyGreens said:


> It was a splurge but I bought a Justrite Accuflow gas can in 2020 for $60...checked Amazon and they are $120 now...


 :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I had the same reaction when I saw the prices on those Justrite cans, then I realized the real expense is refilling a can in this market. :shock:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Those Justrite cans definitely look legit, but after skimming through some of the reviews they are not immune to issues/complaints. I saw at least a couple reports of them weeping from the rolled seam between the tank side and bottom. Internal corrosion/contamination was another complaint.

Having a penetration below the natural fuel level is something that bugs me about the Surecan. Transferring fuel from the station to a machine probably wouldn't bother me, but storing fuel in one long term would make me a little nervous.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Ware said:


> Those Justrite cans definitely look legit, but after skimming through some of the reviews they are not immune to issues/complaints. I saw at least a couple reports of them weeping from the rolled seam between the tank side and bottom. Internal corrosion/contamination was another complaint.
> 
> Having a penetration below the natural fuel level is something that bugs me about the Surecan. Transferring fuel from the station to a machine probably wouldn't bother me, but storing fuel in one long term would make me a little nervous.


Thanks for the heads up. I'll have to keep an eye on that as time goes on. Probably go ahead and empty some fuel out into a clear cup every now and again.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Ware said:


> Those Justrite cans definitely look legit, but after skimming through some of the reviews they are not immune to issues/complaints. I saw at least a couple reports of them weeping from the rolled seam between the tank side and bottom. Internal corrosion/contamination was another complaint.
> 
> Having a penetration below the natural fuel level is something that bugs me about the Surecan. Transferring fuel from the station to a machine probably wouldn't bother me, but storing fuel in one long term would make me a little nervous.


If you look hard enough there is a fault in everything. I like the fact they don't leak fumes, then again I have a justrite cabinet I keep them in.

As for mine, they have been great. I especially like the flexible nozzle. When the tank is getting close to full, you lower the can and the excess stays in the nozzle. Simply press the handle and it goes back into the can.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> Those Justrite cans definitely look legit, but after skimming through some of the reviews they are not immune to issues/complaints. I saw at least a couple reports of them weeping from the rolled seam between the tank side and bottom. Internal corrosion/contamination was another complaint.
> 
> Having a penetration below the natural fuel level is something that bugs me about the Surecan. Transferring fuel from the station to a machine probably wouldn't bother me, but storing fuel in one long term would make me a little nervous.


The first thing that went through my head when I saw the SureCans was "too many moving parts" and they aren't compartmentalized to a removable component like many other designs. The second was that low penetration. But they've been around awhile now and I'm not hearing a bunch of durability complaints. So there's that.

Not that it bothers us as home users, but I also don't see the SureCan as meeting DOT regs which means that technically they shouldn't be on a commercial lawn crew's truck/trailer. Not that that's ever stopped anybody but the largest national companies from using consumer cans. :lol:

Internal corrosion, condensation (especially in humid climates!), and seam leaks are all traditional hallmarks of metal cans. With a little due diligence, the issues are easily mitigated. One thing for the home gamers that transport fuel in an enclosed vehicle, Metal cans with spring loaded lids will vent pressure/fumes by design. Something to be aware of.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> One thing for the home gamers that transport fuel in an enclosed vehicle, Metal cans with spring loaded lids will vent pressure/fumes by design. Something to be aware of.


Great call out. I slowly let the fumes vent out whenever I know the gas can was sitting in the shed during the summer months. Mine also has a lot of moving parts but knock on wood no issues yet.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> One thing for the home gamers that transport fuel in an enclosed vehicle, Metal cans with spring loaded lids will vent pressure/fumes by design. Something to be aware of.


Here is the relevant text from the product page on that. So instead of swelling like a poly can they just vent when they need to. I guess that can be good or bad.



> Sealed lid features automatic positive-pressure relief that vents between 3 and 5 psig (0.2 and 0.35 bar) to protect against explosion.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

I have regular poly cans, justrite, and surecans. The only one that leaked, was the surecan at the spout that rotates. It is just the nature of the design when you have a moving part at the bottom of the can. For a few years they are good....probably. But the other cans I have last for decades.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

Here is the system I now use. I use the cheapo 5 gallon jugs (on the right) with no spout. I just cap them, and I use an electric transfer pump (in the center jug).
I found the plastic nozzles to be a headache, and of crappy quality. This way I can fill five jugs at the gas station easily, and the transfer pump means no spills.
The metal justrite is only there for a price comparison. (1 justrite equals lots of plastic jugs)


----------

